# Cayenne does work for clotting



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Cayenne does work for clotting.  
I was using my new slicer to cut squash for pickled squash recipe; yep..in a hurry and sliced my thumb, big slice.
I caught the blood in a cup and while reaching for ice, remembered the cayenne in the bathroom in the drawer for Gene's next shaving cut(he uses the Fusion, so that ain't gonna happen )
It took a big pile in the soap dish, minus the soap..  and the bleeding stopped...a little clotted trying to come through the cut and stuck thumb back in the pile of cayenne---amazing.  
It stopped instantly; I had my ONLY neighbor bandage with gauze and tape.
It has survived through finishing cutting the squash, potting 5 coleus in little pots, sweeping the messy soil mess made, spraying a second spray of DE on rose bushes, and I'm ready to cut green peppers and onions!!!!  
Who needs stitches?? Who needs hospitals?? 
The hostas won't get cut down like they do every June, but that can wait till next week..and I can bathe wearing a glove.!! 
Why does JayJay have cayenne pepper in powder form you may ask....Uh, ordered wrong from Putitan Pride, read about clotting, and kept. It works. And it IS a deep cut. 
Thanks for reading this...written with 9 fingers and lots of corrections. Hope this helps for those with no clotting products..just keep lots of cayenne powder, folks.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm glad you tried it. I would've been scared it would burn like he!! I got that peppers in my eye once. :eyebulge:


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Cayenne pepper is also good for Ulcers. Many years ago I used it to heal my mothers Ulcers, she had sixteen small ones, and after the treatment her stomach was "scoped" and the ulcers were found to be healed.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

tsrwivey said:


> I'm glad you tried it. I would've been scared it would burn like he!! I got that peppers in my eye once. :eyebulge:


Last of my worries..:gaah:

I never had one sting...not even from the cayenne...strange.
I may suffer tomorrow, but those vegetables are packed in jars of cold water and ready to be pickled ...tomorrow.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

camo2460 said:


> Cayenne pepper is also good for Ulcers. Many years ago I used it to heal my mothers Ulcers, she had sixteen small ones, and after the treatment her stomach was "scoped" and the ulcers were found to be healed.


I know most say it isn't the same, but my dh and I take a cayenne tablet EVERY day.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Jayjay, so sorry for your hurt,but what great info.Thanks for us that hadn't heard about this


----------

